# BLCK Vapour - Capella Flavour Thread



## Richio (22/6/16)

*The following Capella flavours are in stock*

Apple Pie Concentrate (CAP)
Banana Concentrate** (CAP)
Banana Split Concentrate (CAP)
Bavarian Cream Concentrate - (CAP)
Blueberry Concentrate (CAP)
Blueberry Jam Concentrate (CAP)
Boston Cream Pie v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Bubblegum Concentrate (CAP)
Butter Cream Concentrate - (CAP)
Cake Batter Concentrate** (CAP)
Cantaloupe Concentrate (CAP)
Cappucino V2 Concentrate (CAP)
Caramel Concentrate (CAP)
Cereal 27 Concentrate (CAP)
Chai Tea Concentrate (CAP)
Cherry Cola Concentrate (CAP)
Chocolate Coconut Almond Concentrate (CAP)
Chocolate Fudge Brownie v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Chocolate Glazed Doughnut Concentrate (CAP)
Churro Concentrate (CAP)
Cinnamon Danish Swirl Concentrate (CAP)
Coconut Concentrate (CAP)
Cranberry Concentrate** (CAP)
Creamy Yogurt Concentrate (CAP)
Cup a Joe Concentrate (CAP)
Double Apple Concentrate (CAP)
Double Chocolate Concentrate (CAP)
Double Chocolate v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Double Watermelon Concentrate (CAP)
Dragon Fruit Concentrate (CAP)
French Vanilla v1 Concentrate (CAP)
French Vanilla V2 Concentrate (CAP)
French Vanilla v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Funnel Cake Concentrate (CAP)
GingerBread Concentrate (CAP)
Glazed Doughnut Concentrate (CAP)
Golden Butter Concentrate (CAP)
Golden Pineapple Concentrate (CAP)
Graham Cracker v1 Concentrate** (CAP)
Graham Cracker v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Grape Concentrate** (CAP)
Greek Yogurt Concentrate (CAP)
Green Apple Concentrate** (CAP)
Grenadine Concentrate (CAP)
Harvest Berry Concentrate (CAP)
Hazelnut v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Hibiscus Concentrate (CAP)
Honey Concentrate (CAP)
Honeydew Melon Concentrate (CAP)
Hot Cocoa Concentrate (CAP)
Irish Cream Concentrate** (CAP)
Italian Lemon Sicily Concentrate (CAP)
Jelly Candy Concentrate (CAP)
Juicy Lemon Concentrate** (CAP)
Juicy Peach Concentrate** (CAP)
Kiwi Concentrate (CAP)
Lemon Lime Concentrate** (CAP)
Lemon Meringue Pie V1 Concentrate** (CAP)
Lemon Meringue Pie v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Lime Concentrate (CAP)
Maple (Pancake) Syrup Concentrate (CAP)
Marshmallow Concentrate (CAP)
Milk Chocolate Toffee Concentrate (CAP)
New York Cheesecake v1 Concentrate (CAP)
New York Cheesecake v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Orange Creamsicle Concentrate** (CAP)
Orange mango (stevia) Concentrate** (CAP)
Passion Fruit Concentrate (CAP)
Peaches and Cream v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Peanut Butter V1 Concentrate** (CAP)
Peanut Butter v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Peppermint Concentrate (CAP)
Pina Colada v1 Concentrate (CAP)
Pina Colada v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Pink Lemonade Concentrate (CAP)
Pomegranate v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Popcorn V2 Concentrate (CAP)
Raspberry v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Root Beer Concentrate** (CAP)
Simply Vanilla Concentrate (CAP)
Strawberries and Cream Concentrate** (CAP)
Strawberry Taffy Concentrate (CAP)
Sugar Cookie V1 Concentrate** (CAP)
Sugar Cookie v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Super Sweet Concentrate (CAP)
Sweet Cream Concentrate (CAP)
Sweet Guava Concentrate (CAP)
Sweet Lychee Concentrate (CAP)
Sweet Mango Concentrate (CAP)
Sweet Strawberry Concentrate (CAP)
Sweet Strawberry V1 Concentrate** (CAP)
Sweet Tangerine Concentrate (CAP)
Sweet tangerine V1 Concentrate** (CAP)
Sweet Tea Concentrate** (CAP)
Sweet Watermelon Concentrate** (CAP)
Toasted Almond Concentrate (CAP)
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Concentrate - (CAP)
Vanilla Cupcake V1 Concentrate** (CAP)
Vanilla Cupcake v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Vanilla Custard v1 Concentrate (CAP)
Vanilla Custard v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Vanilla Whipped Cream Concentrate - (CAP)
Waffle Concentrate (CAP)
Yellow Cake Concentrate (CAP)
Yellow Peach Concentrate (CAP)
_Items marked with ** are shipped via hazmat shipping._

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Raks92 (30/6/16)

Awesome flavours. Some flavours are perfect on their own


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (4/7/16)

I see Glazed doughnut is out of stock online? Any ETA on this?


----------



## Richio (4/7/16)

@Create-A-Cloud 
All Capella should be restocked early next week including some new flavours

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (12/7/16)

Hi Vapers

OUR CAPELLA STOCK HAS ARRIVED 

Apple Pie v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Banana Split Concentrate (CAP)
Bavarian Cream Concentrate (CAP)
Blueberry Jam Concentrate (CAP)
Butter Cream Concentrate (CAP)
Cappuccino v2 Concentrate (CAP) *NEW*
Cherry Cola Concentrate (CAP)
Chocolate Fudge Brownie v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Churro Concentrate (CAP) *NEW*
Creamy Yogurt Concentrate (CAP)
Dragon Fruit Concentrate (CAP)
Glazed Doughnut Concentrate (CAP)
Golden Butter Concentrate (CAP)
Golden Pineapple Concentrate (CAP)
Graham Cracker v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Hazelnut Concentrate (CAP)
Honeydew Melon Concentrate (CAP)
Italian Lemon Sicily Concentrate (CAP)
Jelly Candy Concentrate (CAP)
Lemon Meringue Pie v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Maple (Pancake) Syrup Concentrate (CAP)
Pink Lemonade Concentrate (CAP) *NEW*
Pomegranate v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Strawberry Taffy Concentrate (CAP)
Sugar Cookie v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Sweet Lychee Concentrate (CAP)
Sweet Mango Concentrate (CAP) *NEW*
Sweet Strawberry Concentrate(CAP)
Sweet Tangerine Concentrate (CAP) *NEW*
Toasted Almond Concentrate (CAP)
Vanilla Bean Ice Cream Concentrate (CAP)
Vanilla Custard v1 Concentrate (CAP) *NEW*
Vanilla Custard v2 Concentrate (CAP)
Vanilla Whipped Cream Concentrate (CAP)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/7/16)

Enjoying these ones quite a bit


----------



## moonunit (12/7/16)

@Richio I don't see CAP VC V1 on the site?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Richio (12/7/16)

Thank you @moonunit It's fixed up now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (2/9/16)

*The Following flavours have been added to our CAP range*

French Vanilla V1 (CAP)
Grenadine (CAP)
Funnel Cake (CAP)
Hot Cocoa ( CAP)
Hibiscus (CAP)
*
Enjoy!!!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (19/10/16)

*The Following flavours have been added to our CAP range*

Coconut (CAP)
Blueberry (CAP)
Peppermint (CAP)
Harvest Berry (CAP)
Cereal 27 (CAP)
Lime (CAP)
Honey (CAP)
*
Enjoy!!!*

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Richio (1/11/16)

*The Following flavours have been added to our CAP range*

Passion Fruit (CAP)
A whole lota new 50ml stock

*Enjoy!!!*


----------



## Richio (28/11/16)

*The Following flavours have been added to our CAP range*

Kiwi (CAP)
Cantaloupe (CAP)
Yellow Cake (CAP)
Milk Chocolate Toffee (CAP)

*Enjoy!!!

Click Here*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

